# Eric goes to 19th WOC



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

HI! 
I got back from the WOC last night and finished potting up my plants at 4:30 AM this morning. 
First of all, let me say that I would recommend anyone within driving distance, [yes I would make the drive from NYC in light of the confirmation of the depressing news that there will be NO GNYOS show this year], should attend the 19th WOC. It is almost the equivalent to 2 GNYOS shows. Second of all, it was great to see and meet fellow GNYOS and Slippertalk members. Tadd [heretofore to be known as Thadeus], TutoPeru, Ramon, and others, it was great to see you. And I must give a word of appreciation to Mrs. Norton, for she has the patience of a saint. H.P. Norton reminds me of an older version of my mischevious self and he as usual provided me with memorable experiences and quotes. 
Thirdly to the vendors, Although I truly appreciate your work and attendance, it was a little disappointing to have vendors from Asia come all this way and either not bring the hangianum, jackii, thaianum, etc plants and hybrids or to sell all the seedlings to one person! 
I for one do not have the time or space to bring them up from flasks but hopefully someone from this forum will and will be able to provide them here. 
Lastly, a word about our Government. I mde my travel arrangements in order to avoid paying costly high interest credit charges and to minimize my time off from my work. Apparently this and possible other factors resulted in my ticket obtaining a 'SSSS' Special Attention rating which caused me to be extra scrutinized both coming and going to and from Miami. On top of this annoyance, the TSA baggage personnel passed the live plants I carried through the X-Ray machine, resulting in the damage [to the spectacular Phrag Grouville flavum I got from Frank of Krull-Smith]shown in the last photo. My angry diatribe, which had reached the point of my turning away from the TSA supervisor and telling the wall behind me that I appreciated it's attention and understood that there was little it do to help the situation, ended only when the county law enforcement officer approached. Trust me there will be letters to the airline, the TSA and my government representatives about the incidents and my tax dollars being wasted. 
Anyway, enjoy the photos. 













Frank from Krull-Smith




Ramon rdlsreno [from Reno] get out of there!




TutoPeru




Something for you Neo people!


----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2008)

Eric - be honest. Did you take those photos? (or get a new camera?) 
Something's wrong with this picture. (They're pretty good!) :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

And here I asked myself, "Should I open this to see what muffy has to say?". oke: The only problem w/ my photography is that I'm a little hyper and my hands aren't steady!  
PS. Did you animal people notice the live parrots and flamingos in the exterior display!?!


----------



## cwt (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Eric, every bit of photo helps. Pity Nobody took a photo of South-Africas disas, we all want to see it down here. Why no show for GNYOS this year?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

There literally isn't enough time in one day, so I missed photographing the disa display. The GNYOS had issues w/ venue and funding, etc. this year so...


----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> The GNYOS had issues w/ venue and funding, etc. this year so...




...so everyone should come to New Hampshire instead!


----------



## cwt (Jan 24, 2008)

No problem. Sorry about the show.I'll keep it in mind and invite you over here.


----------



## Candace (Jan 24, 2008)

Eric thanks for the photos and for showing us Ramon is actually an alien with antennae growing out his ears. Actually I see him almost every month and have always suspected his other worldly origins.

As for the x-ray machines...that sucks but it's really for all our safety. I've traveled with carry on plants before and they've always had to go through x-ray. I keep this in mind when purchasing and for this reason don't buy anything that I think would get damaged. Live and learn. Plus, you probably have very shifty eyes that signalled your terrorist activity. Can't blame them for wondering about you...Hey even I got felt up and frisked on a flight leaving Maui. Good times... It could have been worse and if you send in those nasty letters I bet they put you on the cavity search list.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Heather said:


> ...so everyone should come to New Hampshire instead!


Sounds like a plan. Are you sure you can handle us!?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

cwt said:


> No problem. Sorry about the show.I'll keep it in mind and invite you over here.


Actually, except for the hangianum and thaianum seedlings I missed, the show was quite worthwhile. I picked up each of the available Pk hybrids, some Paphs, lots of Pleuros, a couple of besseae.


----------



## cwt (Jan 24, 2008)

Join Frank and come here. He's flying in in July as well as the hounarable buldog, and uncle Ernst Gunzenhauser and after the symposium were taking them to Kruger for a few days. Theyre staying with us but Im sure theres place for you as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

*A couple more photos*

There were some vendors w/ a lot oc catasetums and bulbophylum.




I remember reading in Rebecca Tyson Northen's book about the thrill of receiving a package from a collecting trip!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

cwt said:


> Join Frank and come here. He's flying in in July as well as the hounarable buldog, and uncle Ernst Gunzenhauser and after the symposium were taking them to Kruger for a few days. Theyre staying with us but Im sure theres place for you as well.


 Thanx, but the only reason I was able to get away is that the paintball season hasn't begun yet and none of the 3 teams I play for/manage has started competition for this year.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 24, 2008)

As always, even the most enjoyable activities are clouded by something. Flying has become a total hassle, not that we don’t all know why…glad they’re on it in a way. From the photos and reports I’ve been seeing here (and what little has trickled in via email so far from some busy people) it looks just spectacular. Cool that you got to go if only for a day.


----------



## cwt (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wanted to compensate for NY show. Maybe next time.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Cool that you got to go if only for a day.


You would love it, there are all kinds of Art, diff media, 3-D orchid mirrors, paintings, sculture, carvings, clothes, etc!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your woes, hopefully the GOOD outweighs them!
Your photos are pretty good Eric!


----------



## Candace (Jan 24, 2008)

Be sure to post a listing of what you bought. I see a couple of phrag flasks?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Pk x richteri & Pk x longifolium


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 24, 2008)

Eric,

Sorry to hear about your troubles at the airport.
And thanks for sharing the show with those who can't be there.

Rob


----------



## Hien (Jan 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Actually, except for the hangianum and thaianum seedlings I missed, the show was quite worthwhile. I picked up each of the available Pk hybrids, some Paphs, lots of Pleuros, a couple of besseae.



So many vendors from all over the world in one place, how do you manage to missbuying all the rare ones ?


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> You would love it, there are all kinds of Art, diff media, 3-D orchid mirrors, paintings, sculture, carvings, clothes, etc!!!



Since you mentioned the art, after hundreds of dollars and months of communications, I don't think my paintings made it in because of missing a form. I began corresponding with someone at the WOC in July of ’07 to make sure I was on the ball, and an acquaintance of mine (who is speaking there today) offered to take them for me, but the form in question (which was not mentioned to me in the last email with the WOC as of this month) was for a local art society that is running this section of the show. I’m used to just reserving space as an exhibitor and putting my little AOS tags on the backs like all the big kids do with their plants and having it all be fine. (Yes, I now realize this was different.) The lovely people at JGP were nice enough to send me everything I needed and answer all of my questions thoroughly, so luckily that won’t be a bust unless my usual “luck of the Irish” sets in. Seriously, I really do blame myself mainly in taking “you get to enter two pieces and do not need to reserve space ahead of time” too literally…entirely too simple to be reality. I was almost in tears yesterday after finding the form in question stuffed under “orchid-related contests” instead of exhibitor information. But, this is all a sinking suspicion unless someone can set me at ease—like you, Eric! If not, I’ll talk to the person who took the art with him after his talk this afternoon. I saw no need to upset him with it beforehand since he had big-time jitters when last we emailed. What’s done is done is far as my crap goes.

It’s “funny” too, I’d certainly have checked out the art, but I sympathize with those of you who’d rather spend all your money on the actual plants more than you’d suspect. It’s first and foremost a plant event, as are all orchid shows. I would mostly have been hanging out with friends, meeting patrons I only know online and selecting a couple of treasures to be similarly x-rayed! At least I’m getting some plants back in the mail along with my shamed art. I can paint those when they bloom and people will buy the art eventually anyway.


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 24, 2008)

I can tell you the show was great. But what was even better was to meet our fellow ST's NYEric, Ramon, Bob (Bob in Albany, NY), and Craig (WolfDog1). I had an awesome time down in Miami.

I arrive back in DC right after midnight today. I have some work ahead tonight to repot my new plants (I cannot believe Eric had the energy to stay up until 4:30 AM to pot his new babies).

Anyway, I have tons of pictures. Even a couple from Eric with his Phrag Grouville flavum before the x-ray machine. I will post them later tonight when back at home. 

Augusto


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> But, this is all a sinking suspicion unless someone can set me at ease—like you, Eric!


  Sorry, I can't reassure you. I only had time to RUN through the first few [10 maybe] rooms of art dealers before I had to try to get supplies. OFE was actually sold out of the 2 size pots I needed!!  Hopefully someone will post some of the artwork.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

Hien said:


> So many vendors from all over the world in one place, how do you manage to missbuying all the rare ones ?


 Only one had the rare ones because of the CITES paperwork.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Sorry, I can't reassure you. I only had time to RUN through the first few [10 maybe] rooms of art dealers before I had to try to get supplies. OFE was actually sold out of the 2 size pots I needed!!  Hopefully someone will post some of the artwork.



Well, thanks anyway Eric. I’ll know soon enough. If I'm right there is going to be much shame after telling people some of my stuff would be there.  It’s a harsh lesson to be even more anal-retentive than I already am. Good luck finding 2" pots elsewhere. Irritating when one has to have supplies shipped (always silly excited when I get to pick up mix and mounts at shows).


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 24, 2008)

I am glad I didn't go, I spent over $750 for plants in pre-orders, I couldn't imagine how out of control I would have been if there :evil: How much were the variegated Neos running :drool:

My whole family got the special attention treatment with our Florida trip last year. Including a physical search.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I am glad I didn't go, I spent over $750 for plants in pre-orders, I couldn't imagine how out of control I would have been if there :evil: How much were the variegated Neos running :drool:


That's exactly what I was thinking as I was reading this thread and looking at Eric's very good pictures. Plus, I'd have to put on an addition to our home -- none of which I can afford. So it's very nice to see this event through other people's eyes and cameras. Thanks!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> HI!
> First of all, let me say that I would recommend anyone within driving distance, [yes I would make the drive from NYC in light of the confirmation of the depressing news that there will be NO GNYOS show this year



So you absolutely MUST come to the SEPOS/Longwood gardens show! Great orchids, great sellers going to be there, and absolutely the most picturesque place to hold a show.

Nice haul btw!


----------



## cwt (Jan 25, 2008)

Eric, Although I sitting in Pretoria, I do understand the frustrations that you and others on this forum has been posting about. I send a lot of documents over for my wife to be presented the the site selection committee at 2 this afternoon. It left here on monday, couriers DHL, to be delivered yesterday at the conferece centre. It landed in USA at JFK and it too more than 36 hours before it left. No explanation. I finally tracked them( the docs) down at a place called Wilmington, Ohio three hours ago.They now left there, and nobody wants to or can tell me anything more. I dont even know how far that is from Miami, and if they are indeed on their way there. I have to phone her in half an hour and give her this news.


----------



## John D. (Jan 25, 2008)

Man the spike damage is a bummer. I saw it Wed sticking out the top of the bag. It was good to put some faces with names. I'll try to get photos of the Disas today for those interested.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I am glad I didn't go, I spent over $750 for plants in pre-orders, I couldn't imagine how out of control I would have been if there :evil: How much were the variegated Neos running :drool:


When I picked up some plants from Glen he told me he was picking up some stuff for you. There were some Neo's for $180/ea. and there may have been some others that were higher. I'll post a photo later. There was one vendor that had a wall of bulbos. TutoPeru asked me if I was interested and I told him that generally I will drown anything w/ bulbs so that's out.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

cwt said:


> They now left there, and nobody wants to or can tell me anything more. I dont even know how far that is from Miami, and if they are indeed on their way there. I have to phone her in half an hour and give her this news.


cwt, my recommendation for paperwork is to send it to someone at the show as an email attachment and have them print it out.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

John D. is that you in the picture w/ Frank?


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 25, 2008)

*More pics from WOC*

As promised, here are some additional pictures. The disas pictures are not that good, but I guess some of you wanted to see them. The picture of Paph. Scott Ware is not doing it justice. The flower was almost black.

Here is Eric and Ramon holding the Phrag Grouville flavum before the x-ray event. I am telling you, every one passing by us was WOWed. Ramon tried to convinced us it was because of him carring the plant 

Enjoy!


----------



## cwt (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks TotoPeru. Now Ive seen our exibit!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanx for posting. 2nd photo of me on Slippertalk, I'm no longer anonymous!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 25, 2008)

Eric you don't have the personality to stay anonymous for too long :rollhappy: Eric, Did you cry me a river ???? I saw Frank Smith's besseae River.

Here is the list of thing Glen was to pick up for me. Did you say a wall of Bulbos :clap:

Here is what I preordered but I know there are a few on this list that won't be coming, including the pustulatum. Plus there is another $100 in Bulbos that is for a friend that isn't on this list.

Bulb.wendlandianum
Bulb.virescens
Bulb.vinaceum
Bulb.uniflorum
Bulb.sukhakulii
Bulb.tjadasmalangensis
Bulb.subumbellatum
Bulb.stormii
Bulb.spp (Pen.M'sia)
Bulb.singaporeanum
Bulb.rogusum
Bulb.refractilingue
Bulb.pustulatum
Bulb.psittiglossum
Bulb.planibulbe
Bulb.pahudii
Bulb.ornithorhycum 'Borneo'
Bulb.orectopetalum
Bulb.microchillum
Bulb.mandibulare
Bulb.macrochilum (Borneo)
Bulb.lumbriciforme
Bulb.longissimum
Bulb.longsepalum
Bulb.lasianthum
Bulb.habrotinum
Bulb.gracillum
Bulb.fritillariiflorum
Bulb.evansii
Bulb.ecornutum
Bulb.dayanum
Bulb.cruentum
Bulb.cornutum
Bulb.cameronense
Bulb.brastagiense 'Borneo'
Bulb.binnendijkii
Bulb.abbreviatum (Pen.M'sia)


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2008)

:clap::clap: Great pics - Thanks TotoPeru!!!
My my Eric - don't you look the proud papa! or what exactly is in that cup? was this before or after the Bacardi booth?!


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 25, 2008)

Rose,
Actually Ramon is the one holding the plant and the cup. The cup had some ice tea Ramon got for Mrs. Norton. Eric is on the left bodyguarding his phrag!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2008)

cwt said:


> I finally tracked them( the docs) down at a place called Wilmington, Ohio three hours ago.They now left there, and nobody wants to or can tell me anything more. I dont even know how far that is from Miami, and if they are indeed on their way there. I have to phone her in half an hour and give her this news.



Yikes, 
Ohio is about 1,000 miles north of Miami, though there is a 'miami' in ohio I believe.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2008)

I love how everyone here and at OSF are discussing Ron's out of control nature. :rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 25, 2008)

me out of control...well maybe...:rollhappy: I just spoke to Glen and he replaced the Bulbos that didn't come with preorder with what he described as cool and very rare species. I had just heard that Balough, the International book seller has one of the books I wanted for 20% off of published price. I called Glen to see if there was any money left in my envelope to get a copy of Ochids of Borneo Vol. 2 (Bulbophyllum)

The Bulbos only cost me what 2 awarded divisions of a couple of roth primaries would have run me. Now I will again have to resave for those divisions. I might as well forget about the d SLR I wanted.


----------



## cwt (Jan 26, 2008)

Seems that when I post at this stage its only negative or to critisize and poor Eric opened the way. Documents was delivered, 15 minutes after meeting started. But it was delivered.

Jennifer went mad and bought paphs and phrags, including two preordered Sanderianums from Michael-san, and now there is a problem. Phytos cant be issued........


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

CWT, leave them [the plants you can't get the paperwork for] w/ somebody or trade them for something you can bring back. 

And, Yes Ron, a wall of bulbos. I LMAO when I read your list. I picked up about 8-9 Pleuros and 5 jewel orchids, including an alba one from Hoosier I will photo later. The guys from Jumbo orchids I posted above had the catasetums and I think they have some big Florida connection.


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

cwt said:


> Seems that when I post at this stage its only negative or to critisize and poor Eric opened the way. Documents was delivered, 15 minutes after meeting started. But it was delivered.
> 
> Jennifer went mad and bought paphs and phrags, including two preordered Sanderianums from Michael-san, and now there is a problem. Phytos cant be issued........



Oh no! What now?! 
Glad the docs got there...

I'm working this weekend on a power point presentation (no, I don't know the program) for our show and I know it isn't the WOC but still...I can commiserate on that end.

The phytos tho - what's up with that? Michael-san got them in...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

May be a problem sending them out?!


----------



## cwt (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe we must start a collection in your country. Well see what happens, I'll keep you posted. Few otherthings on our minds today.

Or a fundraisng auction...


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck CWT - you have a private message...


----------



## Candace (Jan 26, 2008)

CWT, I hope you can get it all worked out.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a great time @ WOC and thanks for the pictures, Eric!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric you don't have the personality to stay anonymous for too long :rollhappy: Eric, Did you cry me a river ???? I saw Frank Smith's besseae River.
> 
> Here is the list of thing Glen was to pick up for me. Did you say a wall of Bulbos :clap:
> 
> ...



Sick Ron, just SICK! 







I love it! :evil:


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice photos


----------



## paphjoint (Jan 29, 2008)

Great thanks!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 29, 2008)

Eric

Good thing I did go under the table with my flashlight, this is one of the things I found and got.


Ramon








In-Charm Bowlder


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous! 

What's the cross, please?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 29, 2008)

Heather said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!
> 
> What's the cross, please?



Paph. Pacific Shamrock x In-Charm White

Ramon


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 29, 2008)

thats a beauty....was it already blooming?


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 29, 2008)

Ramon,
That is really nice!!!
Now I see it was definitely worth examine every single plant under the In-Charm tables


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 30, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> thats a beauty....was it already blooming?



Yep!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

You're lucky they didn't have a mouse trap waiting under there. I think you were pretty adventurous to bring that flashlight to go under the tables. If Glen Decker caught me doing that he might give me a kick!  I'll bring my maglight to the next show though.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 30, 2008)

Exactly!!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> There were some Neo's for $180/ea. and there may have been some others that were higher. I'll post a photo later.


Sorry this took so long. I wish I had time to look at the book they had for sale.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2008)

I like Neos, but for this amount of money I could get a flowering size besseae a number of years ago ! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Psssst, don't tell the Neo people. I think these things grow as weeds in Japan and someone's taking them for a bundle.


----------



## Hien (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> You're lucky they didn't have a mouse trap waiting under there. I think you were pretty adventurous to bring that flashlight to go under the tables. If Glen Decker caught me doing that he might give me a kick!  I'll bring my maglight to the next show though.



It is so true, all the sellers always manage to hide more stuffs under the table.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Or hidden in the back rooms. :wink:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Or hidden in the back rooms. :wink:



Always have your flashlights!!!!oke:

Ramon


----------



## Hien (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Or hidden in the back rooms. :wink:



My lips are sealed on that BACKROOM topic
wait a minute I mean to use this one::ninja:


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric, you look like 'the Rock..!'


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hien said:


> My lips are sealed on that BACKROOM topic
> wait a minute I mean to use this one::ninja:



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sob::sob::sob:

_edit_ (I've looked at the original comment again and I dont know if it is as dirty as I thought. Ugh, mind in the gutter. Still got a good laugh.)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

Hien and Eric M. know that, at least at the GNYOS, the best [rarest :wink:] plants are sold in the back storage rooms away from the tables!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 5, 2008)

Told you!

Ramon


----------



## Hien (Feb 7, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sob::sob::sob:
> 
> _edit_ (I've looked at the original comment again and I dont know if it is as dirty as I thought. Ugh, mind in the gutter. Still got a good laugh.)



Your mind is working fine:clap::clap::clap: Most of the peoples from Vietnam love to say things with double meanings. The fun is in decoding all the various shades of what they say.
I remember my mom always came home from seeing her friends, and a few days later, she would suddenly saying something like:
"OH, SO THAT WAS WHAT SO & SO SAYING'


----------

